
Steam fights for future of game stores and streaming - theBashShell
https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/26/steam-fights-for-future-of-game-stores-and-streaming/
======
JCMais
this post seems really biased towards Epic store.

------
dvhh
Paywalled, but the first part sounds more like a list of epic success with its
storefront in a quite competitive space.

